# Are you Ready for some Football????



## nodakoutdoors.com

One of the best season's of the year is upon us.........football...

I hope Moss gets 2 catches for 16 yards and walks around refusing to block.

Raiders lose by 10.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling

Green Bay Packers All the way!


----------



## north14

Chris, I'm with you on Moss, kinda anxious to watch him pout for 4 quarters again and probably flip off the New England fans also. :eyeroll:


----------



## Shu

TripleCurlOutfitters said:


> Green Bay Packers All the way!


Good luck with that Adam - you are going to need it.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Anyone need a set of matching Packer padlocks for their decoy trlrs? Chris?? :lol: :lol:

Go Packers!!!! :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:

Raiders will get clobbered tonite.


----------



## djleye

4 Curl and Triple Curl......................I'll have what your smokin'!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: They could finish last if it wasn't for the lions having Joey Heatherton and Rex Grossman not ever staying healthy for da bears.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Yeah....pass that @!#$ around.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

lol! You have to admire the Packer optimism......


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Here now, let me be the first to say it for all you Queen fans--opener being on Sunday right?

There is always next year!!! 8)


----------



## KEN W

For the Packers....there won't even be next year....after Farve gets the snot beat out of him... :bop:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I am coming out of hiding on this one!

*GO PACK GO !!!!!* :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Van Wey

You guys really shouldnt be talking about the Packers so openly... we might loose a lot of guests on this sight!!!!haha

GO VIKES


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Man o man!! A couple of friendly Green and Gold comments and the gloves come right off!! 

OK, wheres Goldy? He has to be smellin' this topic by now.

I take back my prediction earlier, Raiders 38 to 7 over the Pats with Moss snaggin' 5 TD receptions, unstoppable!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jiffy

NNNNNNNOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! I cant believe there are so many Packer fans on here!!! Its like a bad communicable disease or something!!!

Watch this season, here in you will find your cure.....  :lol: :lol: :beer:

Damn I'm bored!!!!!


----------



## mallardhunter

Go Vikings!!!!!!!! :beer: :jammin:


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr

:withstupid:!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KEN W

Fall....hunting and football....by far the best time of year. 

Sunday's scores.....

Vikings 31....Bucs....21

Lions 28....Packers.....24


----------



## fishhook

I wouldn't bet on moss having a bad game tonight. He's gonna be out to prove something. I have him on a big year. Tonight....9-12 grabs 175 yards 2 td's.

Collins 31-55 340 yards 3 td's 3 int's.

They will want to air it out to prove moss and porter are for real.

Now for the rest of the year, by week 10 we'll see if he's left the pout effect at home.

Season predicts

Vikes 10-6

Lions 7-9

Pack 8-8

Bears 5-11


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling

Well...................lets just say the packers didnt find there groove yet, but once farve gets on fire, watch out!
Adam

1 Loss, better to lose one off the bat to build determination for the next!


----------



## tang

Finally the football season is here.

Go Packers.

Can somebody loan us dome defensive players that can rush the passer, defend against the pass and tackle the opposition. Just the basics.


----------



## Bore.224

Cmon B Farve looks like he is back on pain killers Green Bay fans its over you guys should have traded Farve two years ago and got something for him. Luckly this is the worst divishon in the NFL and anything can happen. But once anybody from this divishon gets to the playoffs its over.


----------

